# Nice Friday 13 bay catch



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I had way too much stress this morning. I looked at the 16' cape horn and said... Take me baby. I put 5 more gallons of $4.00 gas into the tank and put in at Bill Dixon. I fished the notorious "Bayliner" and was awarded a 17" red snapper. Made 2 more drops on it and got nada.. than went on to another spot. Nada again... I was headed back to Bayou Grand and decided to fish one more... Here's the result. 27" Gag.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice fish Burnt!! good eating!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish but you do know that the season is closed right? Just saying not trying to derail!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nice fish but you do know that the season is closed right? Just saying not trying to derail!


Yeah... Im a charter boat owner/operator and I can't keep them due to my federal permits, but fact check this, Gags are open in State waters for recreational fishing.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice gag but they are closed. they open in our waters july 1st. only open in Taylor, Jefferson, Wakulla and Franklin counties right now. fwc got it all messed up http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/groupers/gulf-grouper/


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Good thing I released the beast. My wife helped me because she was spacing on the fact that it was breathing.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Good job


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISHER4 (Sep 6, 2010)

But how do you keep the grass on your deck so green? Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice un!!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats a nice fish...if gags were open. Oh wait it was released....


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

KINGFISHER4 said:


> But how do you keep the grass on your deck so green? Lol


It's an ancient Chinese secret!:whistling:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> It's an ancient Chinese secret!:whistling:


I want to get one of those grass mats and train my dog to pee on it so I can take her out on longer trips.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

KINGFISHER4 said:


> But how do you keep the grass on your deck so green? Lol


Looks like it got kept and dead to me. Lol


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Burnt Drag said:


> Flatspro said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


Yeah I do before I post so I don't look like a idiot!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do before I post so I don't look like a idiot!


Thanks, sir. I needed that like my dog needs fleas.


----------

